# AT or Downhill



## airhead (Aug 2, 2007)

I have been a telemark skiing on the mountain for several years. I had trouble with my ACL and am going to get new gear. I have great telle skis, so I was thinking of just getting AT boots and bindings. I also could scrap all my present gear and just get new downhill gear. I just can't decide! 

Part of me can't visualize not having the freedom of tele boots in lift lines. However, currently my biggest concern is safety. I don't know how safe AT gear is for downhill. I am an intermediate skier. I am past all the bumps and rolling/sliding down Birds of Prey....

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I was in a similar dilemma a few years ago and just realized I was sick of having three pairs of boots and skis (at a minimum) so I went with an AT setup to rule them all. The AT gear is much more durable these days and the boots perform much better than back in the old days when you'd trash your pair of Silveretta 300s in the bumps (which I've done). Depending on what you get, AT gear can be used for all around area skiing with no reservations.

If you're an intermediate skiier and actually want to get into the backcountry, AT should be fine for skiing in the area.

-AH


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Have you considered a snowboard? It's pretty safe on your knees, not your wrist and collar bone though. You can telle so your already used to weighting your uphill edge so you should learn really quick. Besides snowboarding is easy, your standing on a ski sideways. Personally I downhilled my whole life then one year it came to my attention that it would be easier to work in snowboard boots. My first run was top to bottom turning both ways and didn't fall. I just concentrated on how I turned a ski. I don't see why you couldn't do the same. Bummer about your knee. I hope you don't give up telles for good, I don't think I could.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I made the switch to full time AT a few years ago. Telemarked for years and had many days in the backcountry on them, even skied off the summit of several 14'ers. However, I never felt 100% confident on them in "no fall terrain". 

Currently I'm using Frischi Freeride Pros on Icelantic Nomad RKR. Using Dynafit boots. The setup is quite a bit heavier than my tele's were, but they ski amazing and the Freeride bindings are great. Never had any problems with popping out. Even when dropping cliffs.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

NoCo said:


> Have you considered a snowboard? It's pretty safe on your knees, not your wrist and collar bone though. You can telle so your already used to weighting your uphill edge so you should learn really quick. Besides snowboarding is easy, your standing on a ski sideways. Personally I downhilled my whole life then one year it came to my attention that it would be easier to work in snowboard boots. My first run was top to bottom turning both ways and didn't fall. I just concentrated on how I turned a ski. I don't see why you couldn't do the same. Bummer about your knee. I hope you don't give up telles for good, I don't think I could.



It is just hard on your ego with all your friends making fun of you for riding a lunch tray. And you're the guy tthat gave snowmakers a hard time!!?? Let the games begin! 😜


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I didn't give that snowmaker a hard time I just corrected him on what winter employment was. I've never seen snow making in February(at least not on a large scale), seen it in January cause it was shit year (05-06). I was in the ski industry from 92 till 07 when I had a kid and it was time for a dependable job and every year some one from snowmaking is looking for a job with lift ops. But that's another thread.

When I was a kid we would steal lunch trays, hike the mountain and slide down on them (some alcohol involved in this) . So I guess I'm a lunch trays rider too! Does my 125 underfoot 191s count as 2 lunch trays? Lol. It's all the same thing, we are sliding down hills with sticks on our feet.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

My thoughts - First off, there's nothing wrong with having a "quiver" of skis. If you're primarily going to ski in bounds get a regular downhill set up. If you're going to regularly go backcountry, hut trips, etc. then look into AT. I struggled on teles when I went on hut trips and I don't really go often enough to buy AT gear so I rent. There are a lot more choices for downhill skis and boots and are a lot less expensive, especially for an intermediate skier.


----------



## airhead (Aug 2, 2007)

I tried lunch trays.


----------



## airhead (Aug 2, 2007)

*Decision*

I made the decision to keep my tele skis and buy downhill equipment. Thanks for all the help making a decision. Have a great snow year.


----------

